# 1 Peter 2:4-8



## timfost (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm getting ready to teach on 1 Peter 2:1-10 soon. I'd appreciate your thoughts on my two questions below.

*1*. Is there any parallel worth mentioning between Peter's usage of the stone/rock in this passage and Matt. 16:18? Certainly _stone_ (λίθος) is different than _rock_ (πέτρα), yet they seem to both be used synonymously in 2:8. Or would it be better to see the allusion in Matthew 16 specifically to Peter's _confession_ and the stone/rock of 1 Peter 2 as _Christ_, which may not suggest a parallel?

*2*. Is the rejection spoken of in 2:4 and 8 specifically referencing the Jewish nation's unbelief or unbelief in general?

Thanks!


----------



## timfost (Feb 24, 2016)

Bump


----------

